# Clipeo o Traqueteo en Sub18" Sin saber la razon



## SonyXploD (Sep 15, 2013)

Bueno muchachos luego de un tiempo fuera vuelvo al foro, con un nuevo problema q*ue* me ha surgido recientemente. Hace unos dias compre un amplificador Behringer Europower p4000 . el cual probé con 2 Subs 12" MTX JackHammer 5512 de audio car con una caja Tipo Horn en mi proyecto de miniteca. (home audio) . 

El ampli es estable a una impedancia minima de (4ohm en Birdged a una potencia nominal de 2400w rms) lo uso en modo bridged ya que necesito amplificar solo bajos. (sin embargo aun en modo bridge(mono) se podian escuchar frecuencias altas y voces por los subs de 12 (cada uno es a 4ohm por lo que los conecte en series 8ohm y asi obtener una ganancia de 1750wrms (bridged 8ohm del amplificador). Por lo que añadi el siguiente ecualizador, tiene un divisor de frecuencias para bajos unicamente lo cual viene de maravilla para mi caso.






Luego que añadi este ecualizador, pues genial, los sub comenzaron a sonar tal como esperaba solo graves sin nada de voces. Los tengo cortados entre 150-40hz por ser una caja tipo horn.


Pude notar es que es muy buen amplificador y la presion sonora que puede sacar de ese par de subs 12" es realmente impresionante (se siente la presion en el pecho con solo 2 subs 12)


Pero ahora mi problema es el siguiente: 

Luego he comprado un Subwoofer 18" Behringer Eurolive 18000s pensando que posiblemente en combinacion con los otros dos obtendria mayor presion en espacios grandes al aire libre.
Y pues ha sido un completo dolor de cabeza. Comenzando del hecho de que tuve que comprar conectores speakon y todo lo demas. 




El otro extremo de los cables speakon los tengo sueltos sin terminales (pelos de cobre) ya que en ampli en modo bridged se conecta es de esta manera con las salidas de rosca.













Los reviews que he visto en la red acerca de este modelo no son nada malos y la verdad no se por que me esta pasando esto.






El Amplificador puede estar sonando con los subs de 12" tranquilamente y bien fuerte sin clipeo ni distorsion, pero no basta conectar el de 18 . y se cancelan algunas frecuencias de los de 12 y aparte solo se puede apreciar un buen sonido (profundo claro y sin distorsion) a bajo volumen si le subo volumen (al mismo nivel de como si estuvieran los de 12 sonando solos) comienza a clipear el bajo, no importa si esta conectado solo o en paralelo con los otros dos el resultado es el mismo. Clipeo o traqueteo a alto volumen. La verdad el sonido del sub18 no tiene tanta presion como los 2 de 12. y de hecho no suenan nada igual. En cualquier cancion el bajo Golpea PUM PUM PUM PUM pero la profundidad cuando el bajo hace PUUUUUM y se queda pegado en una sola nota no lo hace. de hecho cada vez que da un golpe suena feo como si le dieran un golpe a una puerta de madera. 

entonces compre tambien un crossover profesional behringer que aun no he utilizado 





pero no se creo que esto no es de crossover. El bajo no creo que este malo ya que es nuevo. y la verdad estos equipos son bastante costosos como para que suenen tan poco. No es posible que un sub de audio profesional de ese tamaño va*y*a a sonar muchisimo menos con la misma potencia que un par de sub 12 (de car audio, que tampoco son malos pero no es el deber ser).

Podrian echarme una mano por aca?

PD: la conexion cuando estan los 2 bajos de 12 con el sub de 18 da una impedancia de 5ohm . Conectados en modo bridged. (los 2 de 12" en serie conectados en paralelo con el de 18 cuya bobina es de 8ohm)


----------



## detrakx (Sep 15, 2013)

Hola SonyX. 
Aca la cuestion el algo asi como querer remolcar un carro con CABALLOS Y VACAS. 
Cada animal hace fuerza distinta, es el mismo caso para tus parlantes (12 y 18). 

Ahora bien lo ideal es que consigas un microfono de medicion y midas
Sensibilidad, Respuesta en frecuencia y Fase. 
En caso que no dispongas de un mic para medir tendras que hacerlo a oido, pero desde ya te digo que es un trabajo a ciegas. 

Con el ecualizador tienes que ajustar la respuesta de ambos parlantes 12'' y 18''. Intentando dejar las respuestas en f, lo mas parecido posible. Con el canal 1 del Eq ajustas los 12'' con el canal 2 ajustas el 18''.

Luego, pasas por 2 canales independientes del Croosover,  ajustas la frecuencia de corte inferior y superior. 
Con el corte inferior sacrificas la respuesta a subfrecuencias, a cambio de menor excursion en los conos. Por lo general mientras mas grande es el parlante mayor aire mueve, y mayor excursion soporta (xmax).
El corte superior tendrias que ajustarlo a un valor igual para ambos parlantes.
Ajustando el delay de uno de los canales podrias ajustar la fase entre ambos parlantes, pero hacer esto sin medir es complicado.
Por ultimo ajustas con el control de ganancia del Croosover el nivel correspondiente para el 12'' y 18''.
(Esto depende de la sensibilidad de los parlantes)

Una vez ajutado el croosover amplificar los canales por separado. 
Conectas los 2 de 12'' en serie  a una salida. (8ohms).
Luego el 18 a otra salida. (8ohms).
Es razonable que cada parlante de 12'' maneje la mitad de potencia que 1 de 18".

Cuando hagas las pruebas, correspondientes observa el conexionado y la polaridad no valla ser que tengas un parlante conectado al reves. y por ello tengas cancelacion acustica. Tambien puedes utlizar el boton inversor de fase que tiene el croosover para comparar.

Saludos.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 15, 2013)

Bueno como veras la de 18 tiene una potencia de 400W rms, a mi entender no mas de 250 reales (experiencia propia) y los de 12 son de 800W de ahí estas excediendo la por max del de 18

Lo que puedes probar es usar cx3400 y cortarlo en 110hz que es la frec de las cajas


----------



## SonyXploD (Sep 20, 2013)

capitanp dijo:


> Bueno como veras la de 18 tiene una potencia de 400W rms, a mi entender no mas de 250 reales (experiencia propia) y los de 12 son de 800W de ahí estas excediendo la por max del de 18
> 
> Lo que puedes probar es usar cx3400 y cortarlo en 110hz que es la frec de las cajas



Creo q tienes razon no habia tomado en cuenta eso. probare el crossover solo me faltan algunos cables y estare posteando aqui noticias. gracias de verdad por tu interaccion en el tema.





detrakx dijo:


> Hola SonyX.
> Aca la cuestion el algo asi como querer remolcar un carro con CABALLOS Y VACAS.
> Cada animal hace fuerza distinta, es el mismo caso para tus parlantes (12 y 18).
> 
> ...



En este caso, Como podria comprobar la polaridad los 2 de subs actualmente suenan bien estando solos, tu dirias tan solo invirtiendo la conexion añadida del de 18? .

aunque como me mencionas al  ponerlos por separado a ambos canales podria ajustar la ganancia de ambos para que sea uniforme el sonido (ya que por canal el amplificador tiene 1 perilla de ganancia individual) el amplificador es un behgringer p4000 . 

En este caso el amplificador tiene las siguientes especificaciones:
RMS @1%THD ambos canales con señal
8ohm = 550w por canal
4ohm = 950w por canal
2ohm = 1250w por canal

Actualmente lo estoy usando en modo puente mono
8ohm 1750w
4ohm 2400w
2ohm (no es estable)

todos los valores son expresados en potencias nominales los picos no nos hacen falta 

Por aca tengo una pregunta. Algunas veces con todo el volumen me enciende la luz roja de "clip" pero el bajo se escucha sin distorsion. (no logro escuchar que este sonando mal) sin embargo con el de 18 al clipear se nota enseguida. pero con los de 12 no.  Q encienda la luz roja de clip es malo para el amplificador se puede dañar? o solo es una referencia?

Lo que tengo pensado es conectar ambos subs de 12 a un canal a 2ohm 1250wrms y el otro de 18 al otro canal a 8ohm. de esta manera podre darle todo el poder que pueden soportar los subs de 12 y al de 18 le dare justo lo que necesita 

apenas pruebe la conexion con el crossover posteare noticias muchisimas gracias de antemano por sus sugerencias y sus futuras aclaratorias referentes al tema. 
saludos


----------



## capitanp (Sep 20, 2013)

> Por aca tengo una pregunta. Algunas veces con todo el volumen me enciende la luz roja de "clip" pero el bajo se escucha sin distorsion. (no logro escuchar que este sonando mal) sin embargo con el de 18 al clipear se nota enseguida. pero con los de 12 no. Q encienda la luz roja de clip es malo para el amplificador se puede dañar? o solo es una referencia?




es lo que te decía ese sub de 18 es muy chico comparado con esos de 12, que clipee solo hará mal a los parlantes, que que penda apenas no pasa nada, no en todos los golpes jjajaj


----------



## detrakx (Sep 20, 2013)

Para controlar la polaridad, puedes conectar una bateria de 9v directo al parlante.
Desarmas el speakon, del cable que va a la potencia y pruebas con la bateria. Vas a ver que el cono se desplaza, si va hacia adelante esta en fase. Si va hacia atras esta invertido.
Prueba con el 18 y luego con los 12.
Respecto al Clip, no tendrias que llegar a la instancia que prenda, si hay clip la señal se recorta y tienes distorsion en la salida. Por mas que no se escuche. Eso no es bueno. 
Como maximo, apenas pique la señal (que apenas prenda la luz).
Dato extra, cuando hagas la pruebas de sumar el 18 y los 12. Teoricamente cuando se suman 2 parlantes iguales con la misma potencia el incremento es de 6db, pero en este caso son distintos se podria estimar un incremento de al menos 3 o 4db.
Saludos



Capitan en realidad, lo de chico es relativo, Por que no se sabe bien cual es la eficiencia de los parlantes.
Por lo general los de Car audio no llegan a los 90db/1W en cambio. Un 18 decente no deberia bajar de los 95db/1W.

Saludos.


----------



## SonyXploD (Sep 20, 2013)

detrakx dijo:


> Para controlar la polaridad, puedes conectar una bateria de 9v directo al parlante.
> Desarmas el speakon, del cable que va a la potencia y pruebas con la bateria. Vas a ver que el cono se desplaza, si va hacia adelante esta en fase. Si va hacia atras esta invertido.
> Prueba con el 18 y luego con los 12.
> Respecto al Clip, no tendrias que llegar a la instancia que prenda, si hay clip la señal se recorta y tienes distorsion en la salida. Por mas que no se escuche. Eso no es bueno.
> ...


he VP1800S is capable of extremely high sound pressure levels (100 dB half space 1 W @ 1 m) and provides a 40 to 200 Hz frequency range. A standard 35-mm (1.375") pole socket is provided for pole-mounting loudspeakers atop the VP1800S. The internal Low-pass filter (LPF) is fixed at 150 Hz. Both 1/4" and professional-style twist-lock connectors are provided.

aqui pude conseguir este fragmento referente al sub de 18 . 400w rms a 100bs 1w/1m , los subs de 12" son de 87db de respuesta.  por ello es que creo que el problema radica en algun mal corte de frecuencias o cancelacion acustica ya que bueno, las reseñas que veo referentes al behringer vb18000s no son para nada malas por el contrario la gente dice que suena muy fuerte ( a mi no me parece) pero bueno probare lo de la bateria para chequear la cancelacion y posteriormente al conseguir los cables faltantes añadire el crossver profesional.  Estos bajos de audio car pese a que lo usamos para fiestas y eventos (donde normalmente se usa solo sonido profesional) han cumplido bastante bien su objetivo tienen bastante buena presion al aire libre mas que otro que haya escuchado de audio profesional y del mismo tamaño (12")  . claro existen cajas con bajos que podrian sonar mas fuerte (como las tipo cerwin vega con bajos de 18) pero estas cajas son super grandes y pesadas y bueno nos gusta preservas nuestras columnas en buen estado  estare posteando los resultados tan pronto los tenga saludos y gracias!


----------



## detrakx (Sep 21, 2013)

Claro la cuestion esta dada, por como responde cada caja / parlante. Varia la respuesta, fase, SPL, impedancia,etc.  
Aun no lei que tipo de cajas tienen los 12''. cerrada, reflex o hibrida ?
Ese 18 de behringer 100db/1W/1m ni en chiste. Por mas que lo diga el datasheet y mas aun con lo que comentas tu, sobre el rendimiento. 
Nos cuentas luego como te fue.
Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Sep 21, 2013)

insisto las vb18000s son una basofia, comparada con cualquier cosa


----------



## SonyXploD (Sep 21, 2013)

detrakx dijo:


> Claro la cuestion esta dada, por como responde cada caja / parlante. Varia la respuesta, fase, SPL, impedancia,etc.
> Aun no lei que tipo de cajas tienen los 12''. cerrada, reflex o hibrida ?
> Ese 18 de behringer 100db/1W/1m ni en chiste. Por mas que lo diga el datasheet y mas aun con lo que comentas tu, sobre el rendimiento.
> Nos cuentas luego como te fue.
> Saludos



Ya tengo los cables  , bueno lo compre porque tambien tengo un par amplificadas inyectadas eurolive 15" b215d que suenan bastante fuerte y con muy buena calidad , microfonos y la mayoria de los equipos son behringer y me extraña sinceramente lo q he obtenido con este sub tan costoso. Para mañaña o pasado estare haciendo las pruebas. 

contestando a tu pregunta 













Son cajones tipo Horn a mi parecer. es una version modificada de las horn para subs de 18" adaptada para subs de 12" aqui en venezuela se suelen ver mucho en carros ya que las hacen para obtener buen spl al aire libre en autos, pero tambien sirve para minitecas, para lograr buena presion con subs no tan grandes y con cajas no tan pesadas. para que te digo mas si. Si con 2 medios de 12 eminence deltalite 2512 y estos 2 subs en accion (unicamente eso) a 15 metros sentis la presion completica en el pecho y estando al aire libre. (amplificado con unos 1750rms a 8ohm en modo bridged con al p4000)  (si se añaden mas parlantes medios (woofers) se desequilibra el sonido porque comienzo a tener mas medios que bajos y precisamente por eso fue q compre el de 18  para poder darle caña a las inyectadas sin perderr bajo y fijate no mas. en los dias venideros estare posteando los resultados saludos

PD: si te animas a probar estas cajitas de 12 en tu vehiculo o solo por un proyecto en casa casi cualquier sub sirve, y yo te puedo dar las medidas, pero al menos aqui en vzla se buscan aquellos subs con parametros thiele small como los comp12 cvr kicker para que rindan bien en estas cajas,  estas cajas son bien ruidosas si estan bien aplificadas (tambien hay que jugar con la ganancia de los medios para que las frecuencias medias no se coman las bajas) pero alli se va, y se puede amplificar bastante ya que el parlante no se encuentra en free air como en las ventiladas convencionales o las selladas en cajas cubicas.  la caja consta de una camara sellada limitada por las medidas frontales, la diagonal donde va el hoyo se situa a un angulo que va a depender del largo que se desee hacer el cajon, pero se recomienda una buena profundidad para q tenga mas resonancia (60cm) aqui se puede jugar un poco, pero con lo que no se puede jugar es con la parte sellada ya que esta, hay personas que hasta le sacan el aire, le dejan un orificio con una manguera sellan el sub con resina para autos, acerrin o pega epoxica luego succionan el aire y sellan por completo la camara... las mias las hice yo siguiendo estos patrones, en este caso el mtx jackhammer 5512 tiene practicamente los mismos parametros q el cvr12 solo que pertenece a otro brand y pues es de una sola bobina. 

creo que me extendi un poco  saludos.


----------



## detrakx (Sep 23, 2013)

Se la ve bastante simple a la caja, y mejor aun si aporta Presion extra. (eficiencia) 
Respeco, a la distancia en la profundiad es cuestion de prueba y error. La resonancia no es buena, porque colorea el sonido y eso atenta directamente a la alta fidelidad. Asi tambien podrian aparecer cacelaciones indebidas. 
Las cajas cerradas no tienen que ser hermeticas, por lo general una vez selladas se le hace un pequeño orificio pequeño 2mm. llamada ecualizacion lenta. 
Si realmente quieres obtener un sistema eficiente. Busca parlantes con alta sensibilidad 96dB/1W o superior
Xmax. 8mm a 12mm y parlantes que sean de 15 u 18''. Recuerda que mientras mas grande son los conos mas aire se mueve. 
Suerte con los ajustes.
Saludos.


----------



## SonyXploD (Sep 23, 2013)

detrakx dijo:


> Se la ve bastante simple a la caja, y mejor aun si aporta Presion extra. (eficiencia)
> Respeco, a la distancia en la profundiad es cuestion de prueba y error. La resonancia no es buena, porque colorea el sonido y eso atenta directamente a la alta fidelidad. Asi tambien podrian aparecer cacelaciones indebidas.
> Las cajas cerradas no tienen que ser hermeticas, por lo general una vez selladas se le hace un pequeño orificio pequeño 2mm. llamada ecualizacion lenta.
> Si realmente quieres obtener un sistema eficiente. Busca parlantes con alta sensibilidad 96dB/1W o superior
> ...



Si tienes razon respecto a los parlantes con alta sensibilidad. Pero bueno aca en venezuela todo es caro, hasta lo que es barato en otros paises aqui es caro, y no solo eso, como lo barato poco se vende ya los vendedores les cuesta traer sonido profesional de calidad porque para venderlos tiran los precios por las nubes. (la inflacion aca nos esta matando) 

Debido a eso es sumamente dificil conseguir subwoofers que tengan alta sensibilidad, hoy estuve probando el ampli a 8ohm en bridged y comenzo a oler un poco raro los MTX . supongo que me estoy pasando de potencia con ellos . los subs de 18" que son los ideales para al aire libre pues se consiguen marcas MUUY MALAS y caras, (mivics,BK) conseguir un sub de 18" marca cerwin vega, o JBL selenium es realmente dificil aca.  Aun no he probado el bajo de 18 beghringer hoy consegui los cables q me faltaban y pues probe el Crossover con los subsd de 12 , no se si seran cosas mias pero los escucho sonar con mas calidad (pese a que son de car audio)  mañana intentare conectar el de 18 al sistema a ver que sucede aun que no me estoy esperando mucho, ultimamente he pensado en venderlo y con el dinero que obtenga comprar 2 de estos y hacerles unas cajas parecidas a las que tengo. 

Nuestros problemas siempre han sido en bajos al aire libre, con solo los eminence 12" los 2 subs de 12" es suficiente para estar equilibrado, pero en sitios con condiciones climaticas en contra el sonido se nos opaca demasiado (en bajos) Cuando tenemos que usar los medios de 15" . Compramos el de 18" para ayudar a los subs de 12" en ambientes abiertos pero no nos ha servido de mucho  y vaya que costo un ojo de la cara.

En Medios con la sensibilidad estamos super pasados usamos 2 de 12 Deltalite Eminence de 225rms y 99.9db en una caja Ventidalada de 271Lts es bastante grande calculada con WinISD y con ayuda de algunos chicos de aca, tiene buen golpe y las voces llegan bien lejos, y otro par de 15" Behgringer eurolive b215d no recuerdo su potencia pero creo que cada caja es de 550rms , suenan mas fuerte que los eminence obviamente por ser mas grandes y tener mas potencia y bueno no tienen una caja calculada hecha en casa como los eminence 

los subs que he tenido en mente son de 12" pero me esta tentando que en el manual de los mismos recomiendan una caja exactamente igual a la que uso con los MTX , son un modelo nuevo de pionner , parecen medios pero segun la caja son subs , tienen una sensibilidad de 105b  . son los pionner W1200PRO










Y bueno he estado pensando si uno solo de 18 de marca chafa me cuesta el doble de lo que me cuesta 1 solo pionner .  Y estos 18 de marca chafa no traen ni manuales ni nada que me diga parametros thiele small ni como encajonarlos hacerle un cajon seria como jugarse la loteria.

Estos pionner traen un manual con sus parametros y hasta un manual con medidas del cajon recomendado de fabrica para estos subs y bueno. En la miniteca hemos puesto empeño en calidad en brillos y medios , en bajos bueno como la gente le gusta el Boom en la musica electronica no es extremadamente necesaria una fidelidad del otro mundo, pero vaya que si es muy necesaria la sensasion del grave en el cuerpo de la gente bailando (como que los emociona ) 

Y bueno espero opiniones. Mañana o pasado estare posteando mi veredicto con el sub de 18 luego de probarlo con el crossover


----------



## detrakx (Oct 2, 2013)

Sony, y marcas como Selenium o DAS no se consiguen en tu pais?? 
Aca en argentina son parlantes profesionales a precio medio.  (ni barato, ni muy caro) y van bien
En cambio marcas como JBL, RCF, FaitalPRo B&C son mucho mas caras.

Saludos.


----------

